# Denon 7.1 how can I make it 9.1



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a denon 1910 and I'm running front height setup but would like to run 1 or 2 more rear speakers off the 2 rear channels I know I font need them I just want them. Will the rocket fish wireless rear system change my ohm load or should I just add a selecter with volume knob my speakers are 6 ohm now.I would be happy with just one is there a way I could wire it our how should I do it I need some help on this.I know there had to be away and that the rocket fish only does 25 watts but I have the speakers and won't to use them


----------

